# 4 and 7 Wood vs 3 and 5 Wood



## Jamie23 (Mar 27, 2016)

Considering swapping my 3 and 5 woods for a 4 and 7 wood

My thinking behind it is I never use the 3 wood other than from the tee. I have practised of the ground but doesn't seem to be something I am going to master anytime soon. However I do use my 5 wood a lot from the tee and also from the deck and it's a club I really enjoy using

My current 5 wood has 18 degree loft and most of the current 4 woods are around 17 degrees so I am thinking it shouldn't be to much harder to get in the air. 

The 7 wood is a club I have never had a chance to use before but from reading various forums it seems to be a fairly popular club for a lot of people.

Anyone currently play the 4 and 7 wood setup? Do you prefer it from 3 and 5 wood if you played that before swapping?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 27, 2016)

Or get a lesson to learn how to master the off the deck 3w?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2016)

I would stick with the 5 wood for fairway shots if it's going well.  A 4 wood will only go a little further and surely won't make a massive difference to your game.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 27, 2016)

Why not throw in the 7 wood anyway if you hit 5 woods well. Woods are easier than hybrids


----------



## Joff (Mar 27, 2016)

I disagree!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 27, 2016)

I have played 3+5, 4+7 and 5+7. Found I was really only using 3 from the tee and only on 2-3 holes so dropped it. Not much to choose between the latter 2 options. It will depend on your course. I find 5 and 7 give me the options I need to reach our long par 4's and both are really easy to hit. If you hit your 5 well why drop it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

I took out my 3 wood and replaced it with the HL 3wood - was a revelation - hit it as far as I did a 3wood and with lots more consistency


----------



## shewy (Mar 27, 2016)

A 4 wood will have the same shaft length as a 3 wood, personally for me that's the issue. 5 wood is great off the deck


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 27, 2016)

I currently have all four in my bag; but will soon swap 3 wd and 4 or 5 wd for gap and lob wedge.I like all 4 of the above for winter golf.


----------



## DRW (Mar 27, 2016)

I play a 5 and 7 wood.

I used to carry a 3 wood and was rubbish at hitting it off a tee or the deck, so swapped it for IIRC a gap wedge or it may an extra lob wedge.

The 5 and 7 wood are perfect, last year they were carry of about 180 and 200 yards ish on good strikes etc(last year I hit a 7 iron about 150 carry for comparison)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

I would consider a 7 wood but why not learn to hit the three wood off the tee and off the ground. Not going to be much difference in distance between 4 and 5 wood


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

I love my 4w, it's the 1st club in the bag, great off the deck and long par 3's, wouldn't leave home without it &#127948;


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2016)

Almost everyone will hit a 4 wood as far as they can a 3 wood, some further, and easier too.
Those who haven't tried it should.
Having a 4 wood negates the need for a 5 wood so moving to a 7 wood, or equivalent, is sensible.
I've used 4/7 for years. Well, kind of....
My 3 wood is adjusted to 16Â°, so a 3 1/2 wood and the 5 is adjusted to 20Â°, a "6" wood
Still experimenting with the best settings but I won't be going to a 15Â° loft as it's no different in distance to 16Â° but is easier to hit.
Having 2 clubs that you can only use from the tee is a waste and some people can't hit a 3 wood from the deck. Swing "learn how to" implies that we should all be using blades down to a 1 iron.....can't hit it? Well learn how....I don't think....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 27, 2016)

I play 3 and 5 woods but I also own a 7 wood. On a good day I hit it well but it seems too prone to the "big miss" when I get it wrong - in my case big ugly hooks. My 4 hybrid goes about the same distance with a much more consistent trajectory and dispersion so that's in the bag instead nowadays.


----------



## jusme (Mar 27, 2016)

Baffles the hell out of me when I see (not necessarily on here) that 'people should..........' 

I know a single digit cap who plays to an 11 wood (driver and 5 woods). It would do me no good. I'm 3 wood and hybrids. I can hit 3 wood from the deck and it replaces my driver when it's not behaving. Would never drop it. Play it shorter than standard (traditional 4 wood shaft length) and choke down. After that I prefer hybrids to 5/7 wood etc. For me they are easier. I even floated with a 16 deg hybrid for a while as a replacement for 3 wood. It didn't work as well as the 3 wood. 

Play what works


----------

